# "Wet" Smoke



## Joshcertain (Jun 1, 2009)

Ok, I am a little confused about the whole "wet" smoke thing. I assumed that this meant that no wetness was proceeding from the pipe to my mouth. 

But recently I have noticed a problem with the bottom 1/4 inch of my bowls being soaking wet. I, therefore, cannot smoke them all the way to the bottom. I am worried about this because I would like to establish propper cake in my bowls. 

1. is this ridiculous amount of wet common?

2. am I smoking my tobacco too wet?... should I dry it out more before I smoke it. 

3. Is this because of the 30000000000% humidity of arkanssas?

4. Should I even worry about it?


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

Joshcertain said:


> 1. is this ridiculous amount of wet common?
> 
> 2. am I smoking my tobacco too wet?... should I dry it out more before I smoke it.
> 
> ...


1. especially new smokers yes. I am fairly new too, just going on two years, so don't take offence.

2. yes

3. kinda, sorta, maybe ???

4. yes

DRY your tobacco, I like mine a little crunchy. SLOW DOWN!! If you think you are smoking slow enough, slow down even more (I struggle here as well). I am very anal about my cake so I smoke 1/3 bowls for this very reason untill I am happy with the cake formation.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I think slowing down is probably the key here, but then I'm judging the problem by my experience, not yours. I've only been back into pipes for about four months, and I'm still smoking too fast, so it takes an effort for me to slow down. However, the slower I smoke, the less moisture is a problem. It also makes for a more enjoyable smoke in other ways. I'm slowly beginning to figure out that a pipe is kind of "zen smoking", if that makes any sense...


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Try very dry.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Pipe tobacco needs moisture, yes. Just yea much, enough to keep the burn slow, and to prevent the plug of baccy from vaporizing into a cloud of hot dust. Everyone has their preferred level of dryness, from "crunchy" dry to "rolls into a ball" levels. Atmospherics also play a part, tobacco is hygroscopic and will attempt to bring itself to the same RH (humidity) level as its surroundings. If its muggy out, it will get soggy - if it is dry out, it will get dried out. Your smoking style also contributes to the moisture generated. If one huffs and puffs and sucks golf balls through the mouthpiece, the fire will get hotter and more moisture will condense at the bottom of the bowl (wet dottle) - no matter how dry you get the baccy before firing up. Take slow draws, sips. Don't be afraid to run a pipe cleaner through the mouthpiece periodically to sop up excess moisture.

If you are attempting to break in a new pipe, consider smoking partial bowls to start - it will prevent the wet dottle since you are lighting up down inside the bowl - and start the caking process more reliably.

And most important, don't underestimate the power of the "charring light". When you toast the top of the bowl and let the fire go out, you have successfully dried out the top layer. Moisture will be wicked up from the damper lower levels in a few minutes. Wait for the pipe to cool before doing "the" light.

Experiment, have fun! :dude:


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Tobacco is packed, stored, shipped, and sold overly moist to keep it as fresh as possible until it makes it's way into the consumer's hands. Once it's sold and ready to smoke it needs to be dried out a little, or even a lot depending on the brand and blend. Once you've fought and lost a battle or 4 or 5 with the dreaded "Goop Monster" you'll agree and start drying out your tobacco before smoking.

I like my tobaccos on the dry side of dry. Not "crispy" but very dry. The dryer the the tobacco the cooler the smoke will be. I store it as it comes but dry it before smoking. Just a little in a bowl and allowed to air-dry until it reaches the desired moisture level makes for a much more pleasurable smoke.

Try this...... Take out enough tobacco for about 4 or 5 bowls. Smoke one every few hours while the remainder continues to air-dry. I use a small bowl for this but anything will work, just allow for max air exposure. This is truly the only way to determine what works for you and what you like the best. 

All tobaccos and tobacco smokers are different so experiment and determine your "moisture curve".


----------



## garydh2000 (Dec 22, 2008)

Great information gents, as I too suffer from the wet pipe syndrome...


----------



## IrishCamel81 (Jan 26, 2009)

I started getting cooler smokes when I really started focusing on filling my pipe correctly. i think the suggestions of sipping the pipe rather than sucking and tamping the edges were what helped me enjoy my tobacco the most.


----------



## Twiggz (Feb 15, 2009)

I'll also chime in with slowing down. I found that was and still is at times what caused a wet smoke for me. 
I found I smoke too hot when I'm trying to do something other then just smoke.. Like write replies in forums LOL <puts pipe down>


----------



## Joshcertain (Jun 1, 2009)

thanks yall, I let some of my Bullseye flake sit out and get fairly dry, not crubly, but definitly not wet, I loaded it in my peterson and smoked slowly and suddenly, (after and hour  ) I had a pipe full of ash and not muck. 

good stuff  

Now to achieve that with my aeromatics.


----------



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

Sporadic wet smokes usually means spit flowing into the pipe.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Low heal perhaps? Maybe packing too tightly?


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

RJpuffs said:


> Pipe tobacco needs moisture, yes. Just yea much, enough to keep the burn slow, and to prevent the plug of baccy from vaporizing into a cloud of hot dust. Everyone has their preferred level of dryness, from "crunchy" dry to "rolls into a ball" levels. Atmospherics also play a part, tobacco is hygroscopic and will attempt to bring itself to the same RH (humidity) level as its surroundings. If its muggy out, it will get soggy - if it is dry out, it will get dried out. Your smoking style also contributes to the moisture generated. If one huffs and puffs and sucks golf balls through the mouthpiece, the fire will get hotter and more moisture will condense at the bottom of the bowl (wet dottle) - no matter how dry you get the baccy before firing up. Take slow draws, sips. Don't be afraid to run a pipe cleaner through the mouthpiece periodically to sop up excess moisture.
> 
> If you are attempting to break in a new pipe, consider smoking partial bowls to start - it will prevent the wet dottle since you are lighting up down inside the bowl - and start the caking process more reliably.
> 
> ...


Exactly what he said!!

Do a good charring light, wait a minute or two before doing the full light.
Dry your tobacco a bit more.
Smoke slowly.
Let the embers from the burning tobacco dry out the baccy below. For this, you need time. Slow down.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## juni (Oct 16, 2009)

Re-lighting is considered bad for some reason, but I don't worry about this. I'd rather re-light than have to puff like crazy to keep a pipe going.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

juni said:


> Re-lighting is considered bad for some reason, but I don't worry about this. I'd rather re-light than have to puff like crazy to keep a pipe going.


I don't see any problem with re-lighting whatsoever, unless if you're relighting because your tobacco is too moist. But you are right, re-lighting is much better than over-puffing.


----------

